# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihmë për marrësin satelitor DigitAlb ODS 3000 C

## OO7

Përshëndetje,

Kam një marrës satelitor DigitAlb ODS 3000 C, konkretisht ky ne foton me poshte:

Me futjen e kanaleve të platformës Tring ne satelitin Eutelsat W2 në frekuencat 11.283 H - SR 27.500, u mundova të bëja programimin manual të tyre duke u munduar të vendosja këtë frekuencë për kërkim. Tek programimi manual mbas opsionit *Kërko/Rregullo TP* është opsiono *Shto TP* i cili nuk mund te selektohet pasi kalohet (bëhet SKIP) menjëherë tek opsioni pasardhës i cili është fshi satelitin. Ka ndonjë mënyrë për ta aktivizuar këtë opsion ose ndonjë mënyrë për të futur frekuencat që dua unë të skanoj?

Faleminderit paraprakisht.

----------


## Peniel

Ta gëzosh. Me atë lloj aparati nuk bën dot asgjë. Çoje në ndonjë usta që ka arritur të thyejë programin e tyre dhe të të rikalojë program tjetër. Përndryshe shko bli një të ri dhe jo të Digitalb.

Akoma dhe me Kaon HD kanë bërë të njëjtën gjë.


Kalofsh mirë.

----------


## OO7

Faleminderit Peniel.

P.S. Për mjeshtrin e midhjes dhe të peshkut që e ka lëvizur këtë temë nga nënforumi *Pyetni Eskpertet*:

Kjo temë ka të beje me software të marresit që është pjesë e informatikës. Po kur je dru e stë merr vesh pyka nga gjë, e kur nuk ke gjë tjetër per të mbushur jetën, ske ctë bësh tjetër vecse të moderosh pa llogjikë e kriter!

----------


## -Alda-

MUAHHH mos u merzit po kto marresit e Digitalb ashtu jane.Nuk mund te besh kerkim te nje frekuence dhe ka shume kanale si TVSH satelitore,RTK,Alsat qe nuk i ka fare.
Me ate marres mund te shikosh vetem cka do Digitalbi jo ca do ti :ngerdheshje: 

Bej iher nje Auto Search mbase dalin :buzeqeshje: 

Une i kam ba Auto Search the me marresin e vjeter kane dal Vizion+ me kto kanalet e tjera,kurse me kete HD nuk i nxjerre.

----------


## drague

O kto jane plehra,dhe mos ti dali njeri ne mbrojtje ketyre bastardave.
Muahhh provoje mos ti instalosh nje software t're.disa nga keto e hajne varet sa e kane memorjen.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

muaqe,

shiko pyet njehere tek ky forum sateliti, qe ka pronar shqiptar,

http://www.alsat.co.uk/forum/index.php

----------


## OO7

Xhuxho ai pronari osht kokrra kurvës. Mo keq se ata të DigitAlb. Une e instaloj software të ri nuk është problem sepse e kam ODS loader edhe software me të fundit, por problemi është se mbase spunon pa software të DigitAlb sepse më përpara smë ka punu nja një vit me këtë problem derisa e cova në Shqipëri për ti bërë update software në një nga ato dyqanet. Halle halle kjo dynja. Na ngelet me pa vetem ndeshjet që japin këto kanalet tokësore Angleze edhe ndonjë me kualitet copë copë në internet, se në mos këta të DigitAlb në mos kta bushtrat e Tring, Champions League sdo na lejnë ta shofim gjallë.

----------


## drague

muahhh nqs. ke mudesi ta instalosh punon digitalbi.
une nuk kam pas asnjehere aparat te digitalbit dhe shoh cfare te du.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

muaqe, une me nje aparat starsat, qe i disa paketa satelitore te kriptume, jam tuj pa si seria a, anglezt, gjermont, spanollt dhe champions leage.

i ke champions leage te gjtiha ndeshjet edhe ne koment origjinal tek premieri gjermon. te knoq shpirtin.

i kam bo m..jo digitalb apo tring, po me te mirin.

plus filma dhe te tjera.

pastaj kanalet e tringut qe japim champions leage ne satelit jane te kriptume, gjate transmetimit.

----------


## OO7

Po s'është problemi ke kriptimi se ka dekriptim për atë punë. Kam një shok Algjerian në shkollë që ja kajn nonën paketës më të bukur. Po puna është se këtë lloj marrësi se njef hic. Thotë se është primitv fare. Ai mi ka dhënë ODS loader edhe software të fundit po se di si t'ia bëj ta përdor apo jo. Se kom për vete këtë m.. DigitAlbi se as e shof hic, vetëm sportin shof. Po e kom për kta të shpisë që shofin noi lajm andej nga Shqipëria. Do ble nai nga këta marrësit e tjerë u pa puna po thashë mos i bëja ndonjëgjë që mos harxhoja lekët kot.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

me ate lloj marrsi do shohesh vetem ca japin ato muaqe, kshu qe zdhidhja o nje receiver tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OO7

Do ja provoj njëherë këtë software update. Po nuk bëri do e hudh në plera ene do marr tjetër. Do i them Algjerianit të ma rregullojë të më marri dhe kanalet HD. Megjithëse kot më kot. S'është se më duhen.

----------


## Anza61

A mund të më japi kush një përgjigje të saktë se ç'tip marrësi satelitor duhet të blej që të pranojë kodet për dekriptim, mundësisht të jetë për 32 numra (e jo 16, sa pranon marrësi i SAT+)?

----------


## Anza61

Kam dëgjuar se marrësat satelitorë STARSAT dekriptohen dhe gjenden në tregun shqiptar. A di kush të më tregojë diçka më shumë rreth tyre, për çmimin, mënyrën e rregullimit, etj.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

shko tek tregu elektirk ne tirane, dhe pyet

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Do ja provoj njëherë këtë software update. Po nuk bëri do e hudh në plera ene do marr tjetër. Do i them Algjerianit të ma rregullojë të më marri dhe kanalet HD. Megjithëse kot më kot. S'është se më duhen.


jane me te menqur ata te digitalbit..qellimisht i kan bere te tille dekoderat..qe ti te merzitesh dhe ta hudhesh..dhe te blesh tjetrin tek ata..te shesin gjoja me te mire se i pari e ne te vertete eshte me flliqesire se i pari..a nuk e pe se si u bene bashke top channell dhe klan dhe nxoren supersportin me rjep shqiptaret..dikur kundershtare te rrepte tani bashke ne biznes..dhe e kan blloku tregun me berllog si puna e kaonit...nuk ke asnje shanc ti kapesh kanalet HD me dekoder tjeter po nuk qe i shitur nga digitalbi..

nuk e di ku jeton por do te te keshilloja qe vetem ne duqanet e digitalbit mund ta besh riprogramimin e dekoderit me softare te re..ndryshe nuk i fut dot kanale tjera..pastaj nuk ke mundesi te dekriptosh tringun pasi eshte platforme ne vete dhe perdor tjeter kodim..perfundimisht nuk je as i pari as i fundit qe je merzite me keta plehra...shih e blej ndonje aparat prodhimi perendimor..nese ke broadband ne shtepi interesohu ne dekodera qe punojne me internet..dihet qe eshte ilegale por ketyre plehrave keshtu duhet me jua bere..

edhe dicka tjeter..mos u mundo me programe kompjuterike te thyesh kodet e ketyre kanaleve..kompanite qe kriptojne programet e tyre e dine piraterine dhe kan pregatitur progran ndryshimi te cdo 2-3 diteve..pra automatikisht ndryshon kodi i kriptimit dhe ty te duhet cdo jave ta riprogramosh..por kjo mund te te kushtoje edhe prishjen e dekoderit duke e perdorur kaq shpesh..menyra me e mire kunder ketyre plehrave ka dale aparati qe punon me internet.ai behet automatikisht autoupdate..ske nevoje me qa koken me shkerdhatat e top leshit...

----------


## mufitk

Kam nje Mvision FCIS-7000 a mundem te hap ndonje kanal sporti per te pare falas

----------

